

Drone spotted by pilot landing at JFK - ChuckMcM
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/05/drone-nyc-pilot-jfk/1964311/

======
ChuckMcM
Submitted this as one of those technology vs fun vs security things. The
innocent use of an observation drone near the airport could easily see a drone
get 'ingested' by an engine. It's really really hard to appreciate just how
much air mass a widebody jet sucks as it goes by.

Given the metallic components, such a strike would have a good chance of
damaging the engine which could cost the airline hundreds of thousands of
dollars, not to mention put passenger safety at risk.

So look for some rapid rule making in this area and don't be surprised if
you're arrested by the FBI if you fly your drone near an airport.

